# Rebel Craw silly question



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

hey i occasionaly fish for smallmouth and have great success with tubes, and rubber craws. I know how to fish these succesfully. But I want to start using rebel craws but am not sure how to use them.....do i cast and retrieve or cast and bump or cast and jig....etc. I guess my confusion comes from the fact that they are shaped like crankbait. keep the laughter to a minimum...lol


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

They are one of my all time favorites for shallow river smallies. Most of the time a steady retreive will work about as good as anything else. Stop and go is also good exspecially around stick ups and rocks you can see. Cotton Cordell also has there big O with a craw paint job that works even better at times. Good Luck!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Crappie.... Good info!


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

yea i agree...for shallow rivers.

I usually find an area where the current is pretty decent and cast just on the other side of it.

slow retrieve first than as it begins to get into the current i retrieve a lil faster.

great bait.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Normally I will work the stop and go technique and its deadly for smallies. Even a slow steady retrieve can be the ticket on some days.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

these r great baits, stop and go or steady.ive seen them work when nothing else would.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I like to use the stop and go retrieve, varying the length of time between stops. It seems that bumping the bottom sometimes triggers strikes. It _is_ a crankbait, so you do need a fairly active retrieve, or it will just float along on top. Definitely my go-to bait for smallies in small rivers. I've also caught largemouth, rock bass, saugeye, walleye and pike on this lure.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If your lazy and fishing in a current you can also just cast into the riffles and just hang on, let the current do the work for you.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

great for steel


----------



## PeteZ (Oct 22, 2007)

A steady retrieve or stop and go. This lure is so easy to catch fish on, my 9 year olds favorite for a couple years now. Many times I'm trying something new and He will be catching all kinds of fish and me getting skunked. we wade shallow rivers. Try the little sub wart also !! ( made by storm I think ) By the way we seem to do better with the teeny size rebel wee craw.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't think you can fish this lure wrong... Great for catching most anything in rivers. In spring when temps are still low you will do better if you slow retrieve way down so you can barely feel the wobble. I have caught largemouth, smallmouth, white bass, quillback, croppie, bluegill, channel cat, flathead, carp, perch, saugeye, and pike on this lure. OK the carp was foul hooked, but I still caught it then let it go. The brown w/orange belly is my favorite color scheme.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I was goofing around with a rebel craw one day and added 3 split show weights to it while ice fishing in a rock quarry and got the craw down to 40 foot and was jiggin it and caught a 15.5 inch 4.5 pound large mouth bass. Was and is the biggest large mouth I have caught to this day........Rich


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

I would have to agree with the rest of the fellows, by far the best bait for small streams. I like to pause when the lure bumps the bottom just for a second or two.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Mans minus 1 are great too love them in the little auglaize..have had 100 fish days floating down stream with occasional stops


----------

